# Spoiler Change



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi every one. I have a 1986 300ZX with the factory spoiler on it. As you all know, the spoiler is built around the windsheil whipper. This is a Problem because I want to remove the old spoiler and add this one:










Here is the problem:










Took this appart.... Didn't help me....










Full spoiler shot:










Does anyone know how to help me out on this one? Or will I need to bring it in to my local dealership? 

NOTE: I want to keep the old spoiler to hang on the wall in my room.

Thanks

Z


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Z Trip said:


> Hi every one. I have a 1986 300ZX with the factory spoiler on it. As you all know, the spoiler is built around the windsheil whipper. This is a Problem because I want to remove the old spoiler and add this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang that Ricer wing on your wall and keep the stock spoiler.


----------



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, I wasn't patient and I cut the old spoiler off. Just enough so I can slide it of from where the whipper was. It sure was dirty under thier. Now all I need to do is patch up the holes and install my new spoiler. I like the new one more because you can actually notice it.

Z


----------

